
Home-made robot doing a perfect quadruple backflip [video] - evab
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M0jhAuAuJI
======
gilgoomesh
This robot is made by Japanese amateur roboticist Hinamitetu.

There are lots more acrobatic feats on his YouTube page:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/hinamitetu?feature=watch](https://www.youtube.com/user/hinamitetu?feature=watch)

~~~
bradleyjoyce
Google translate of his about page on youtube:

I used a 2-axis acceleration sensor. Is located in the head it. It then
measures the gravity mainly. The measured value, by the angle of rotation will
change me. --- I will zero gravity measurement value measurements of the axis
when the axis of the sensor was leveled to the ground ---. Position in the
rotation I was divided into four regions. To detect the falling signal rising
and in (up, down, left, right) the boundary position. (With a threshold
detection value zero gravity fall detection circuit and rising that). I was
triggered by a combination of (H, L signal using the threshold as zero gravity
detection value) of H and the raw signal, L signal. Based on these signals,
and to determine when to stretch or bend the leg.

~~~
edvinbesic
Am I the only one who read that like a poem?

~~~
ghotli
No. It's beautiful.

------
carl689
Looks like this is the link to the original video at the creators account.
[http://youtu.be/4M0jhAuAuJI](http://youtu.be/4M0jhAuAuJI)

~~~
mratzloff
Here's one by the same guy that is even more impressive. Several robots do
double flips and then _grab the bar again!_

[http://youtu.be/ckbC0PTfCRE](http://youtu.be/ckbC0PTfCRE)

------
DanBC
It'd be really nice if a mod could edit the URL to the actual content creator,
so that s/he gets some YouTube likes and subscribes.

~~~
jnbiche
Agreed, can a mod pretty please edit the URL so the actual creator gets
credit?

~~~
future_grad
Success!

------
aspensmonster
Well that was cool. But the page doesn't exactly have much in the way of
words. Despite the spammy nature of the newslamp.com domain --and despite the
spammy nature of the youtube video being in response to Katy Perry's Part of
Me music video-- any idea what microcontroller is being used?

EDIT: And now this video is rocketing to the top of reddit, number two at the
moment. Video is on liveleak.com. Way to give the actual producer credit,
internet.

~~~
eksith
To be fair, there have been far more interesting posts on HN that were ignored
because it was only a YouTube video. Would you be commenting if it wasn't
linked to a different site (however spammy looking the domain)?

~~~
aspensmonster
Of course! I wanted to know the micro-controller used :)

Looks like gilgoomesh has a direct link to the creator's actual youtube
account as well, not the embedded rip-off from youtube user chrill22, which
looks like a typical view farmer. It looks like chrill22 took hinamitetu's
"Quadruple Backflip(NO.16)" video, trimmed out the part where hinamitetu was
setting the robot up, and then re-upped it. Absolutely infuriating.

And judging by bradleyjoyce, it looks like there's more technical info to be
found, albeit in a language I don't understand.

~~~
eksith
That, I'm not too sure of, but it's more than likely a PIC-16 or 18 series.

There's a nice write-up from last year on using a PIC16F628A and four servos
to build a walking robot.
[http://www.academia.edu/1767517/Walking_Robot_with_Four_Serv...](http://www.academia.edu/1767517/Walking_Robot_with_Four_Servomotors)

If you're the tinkering type, it's quite an interesting read. Of course,
that's a long way away from a robot that does backflips ;)

~~~
zokier
One video shows it having PIC16F873:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UijyM-2S2f4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UijyM-2S2f4)

Another video has some sort of details in the description, although they are
bit mysterious:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyEua6kL00M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyEua6kL00M)

"AD conversion is not performed." meaning that the main feedback is analogue?
That'd be interesting indeed.

------
future_grad
Nice submission history, evab. Newslamp, newslamp, newslamp, newslamp. Post
the original content.

~~~
DanBC
Just for fun, here's some graphs.
([http://imgur.com/a/dlhna](http://imgur.com/a/dlhna))

PS: Thanks mods, for editing the URL!

------
forgotAgain
And it even _stuck_ the landing. Very cool.

~~~
thejsjunky
Literally, a different robot but it looks like he puts adhesive gel on the
feet to help the landing:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mF9_2...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mF9_25hOBdo)

------
WA
Love the trashy surroundings with all that junk on the left hand side, little
curtains and whatnot. Reminds me of Sci-Fi movies from the 80s :)

------
sdfjkl
A little more background on this would be interesting.

~~~
cmorgan
this has a little more info: [http://www.gizmag.com/home-made-gymnast-
robot/24961/](http://www.gizmag.com/home-made-gymnast-robot/24961/)

------
circa
that is sweet. when do the robot Olympics start?

------
GIFtheory
Cool, but not as cool as this, which was done in the early 90's:
[http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/leglab/robots/3D_biped/3D_bip...](http://www.ai.mit.edu/projects/leglab/robots/3D_biped/3D_biped_flip.mpeg)

~~~
ferdo
OP's robot was made by a guy at his house. That's the difference. Imagine
where we'll be in 20 years.

------
restlessmedia
I would have marked him down for his build up but the execution and landing
get top marks. Amazing.

------
asciimo
I like this video called "Bloopers" featuring some of the successful bot's
older family members.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7eUvuruw7E](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7eUvuruw7E)

------
wikiburner
The sound when it goes slow-mo is my new favorite ambient/drone track.

------
mromanuk
Really impressive. How many backflips a human can do?

